

The Fox Knows Many Things, but the Hedgehog Knows One Big Thing - nonrecursive
http://www.jimcollins.com/lib/goodToGreat/ch5_p90.html

======
nonrecursive
see also <http://www.jimcollins.com/lab/hedgehog/>

